# Trying to make up my mind on new auger



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

K drill auger and Milwaukee M-18 absolutely love it. If you want to save money buy off season or buy in classified ads.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

For the$$ and convenience i bought a greenworks 60 volt chainsaw for 279.00. I usually cut 2- 3'× 5' spear holes and around a dozen tipups over a day and the battery still shows a full charge. A 16" bar and bio degradable bar lube or vegetable oil cuts ice like butter, 1/3 size,1/2 the weight and no more scooping out holes


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Ronnie D said:


> For the$$ and convenience i bought a greenworks 60 volt chainsaw for 279.00. I usually cut 2- 3'× 5' spear holes and around a dozen tipups over a day and the battery still shows a full charge. A 16" bar and bio degradable bar lube or vegetable oil cuts ice like butter, 1/3 size,1/2 the weight and no more scooping out holes


Definitely would be an upgrade from the OP"S 4 inch auger.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

If you have a drill this is what you need. Buy the combo and a Milwaukee M18 drill if you dont. You will be very happy and set up right! I can drill ALL day with one 5.0 battery.

Clam Ice Auger Conversion Kit Combo with 6" diameter Hand Auger-9974 - The Home Depot












I have an 8 in auger on mine.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry on the drill at Blain's. Just the drill-no charger. Extra battery. Should have figured it was too good of a deal!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

chasin tales call highland lumber in mio nobody beats their price on milwallee i bought the 2704-2 with 2 batteries an charger thats what kdrill recomended


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Team Camo said:


> Definitely would be an upgrade from the OP"S 4 inch auger.


Yes, the 4 inch can be a bit dicey, although with the size fish I usually catch its not much of a problem! 
I ordered batteries, a plate and extension and will probably try the 4 inch for the rest of the season and check garage sales for a 6 or 8 inch auger next summer


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

You wanna hear from a gas guy, well, I'm a gas guy. Always cracks me up to see guys complain about having to deal with gassing them up as if you have to do it multiple times a trip. You mix up one can and you are good for the season unless you are retired and fish every single day, then what, 2 or 3 cans all year, lol. I've been out 4 times and still have a 1/2 tank of gas and I have the biggest gas auger made that I know of at 71cc and a 10" blade. Did I mention I paid $350 for it 7 years ago and it still looks brand new and I'm still using the original chipper blades that came on it but have a spare set in reserve? Did I mention it started on the first pull today in the brutal wind and cold after sitting in my truck all week? Did I mention that I've done absolutely zero maintenance to this thing and it starts in 2 or 3 pulls after sitting all summer upright in the garage and I don't even burn all the gas out of it and simply leave what is left right in there because I use the oil mix that is recommended that has stabilizers in it? Did I mention I'll never have to buy a battery at nearly the cost of some new augers for this thing? Did I mention that it has the hypercoil pull start system on it which is easy as hell and I have a bad shoulder? Did I mention I've never had a gas leak or anything like that and don't have to worry about keeping my batteries warm, charging them, or running out of juice no matter how many holes I expect to drill or want to drill through any amount of ice? Don't worry about spooking fish either, I've drilled holes and caught fish on a naked jig while checking depth. Last two trips I popped all my holes in my shanty and had a fish on the ice before I baited my 3rd rod last weekend and in less than 5 minutes today. Eskimo makes great gas augers.


----------



## 1fishingnut (Jan 9, 2011)

wdf73 said:


> After 30 plus years of using a manual auger, I have finally decided to get a power auger of some kind. The problem is the more research I do, the more confused I get about what I want.
> So far, I see about the same level of pros and cons with each option.
> I first thought that I would go with an electric auger. While I like a lot about them, the price tag is pretty high, and I am concerned about the battery life. If I am spending over 500 bucks on a setup, I don't really like the thought of spending another 200 bucks when the battery goes out.
> I like the idea of a clam plate and drill, but the only auger I have that is a 2piece is a 4 inch mora, which is pretty small if I am trying to use my fish finder. By the time I get a new auger, a new drill and the clam plate, I have as much into the setup as I would put into an Ion.
> ...


Lowe’s has Dewalt 20v brushless drill with 2 batteries and a charger for $100. There are a lot of augers on the market for drills or adaptors for them. Get one that has a stop plate or build one just Incase the drill chuck gets loose. I used a 2 gallon bucket lid on my old one. 
I like the Light flight, but the down side is no handle. Cost around $175 weight is about 4 lbs.
I’m using an 8” nils with the 20v dewalt... I think I drilled about 40 holes on about 6” of ice before I needed to recharge the 1st battery. 
I will never go back to gas! If the drill goes bad I can get a new one for $100 and I get more use out of it for other things.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Another vote for the Milwaukee M18 and a Clam Plate. I was able to get the M18 with two 5 amp batteries on sale for under $200 from Rural King a couple of years ago (timing isn't great for buying now). You can take the drill off and you have one hell of a drill. You want the drill/driver kit, rather than the hammer drill. However, a lot guys use the hammer and have no issues. If you already have a drill/cordless system, then you could start with that. I started with my Ridgid 1.5 amp drill, and it worked. I just couldn't drill many holes. 

Your 4 inch Mora should work fine with the setup. Get an extension for $10-15. The blue Mora hand augers are recommend (or that style in other brands). I have a 5 inch Strikemaster and an 8 inch Mora. Both work great. I use a thermal hub shanty most of the time now, and I drill the holes after I setup. 

I did some research on the Milwaukee batteries a few years ago, and those are some really great batteries. The 5 amp is comparable to the standard Ion battery in terms of life. I have a 9 amp Milwaukee too, but I rarely use it ice fishing. Milwaukee makes a lot of great tools that run on the M18 system. I started with their weed whip, and that runs for 1 hour nonstop. I've added some other things, last year Home Deport had a LED Flood Light on sale, that thing is great for tracking deer. All of us need more tools too. Anytime I can ditch a gas powered tool is good with me. One of the biggest problems with gas is they sit for so long unless you make it a point to start them up from time to time. Let's no get started on fuel quality issues.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

1fishingnut said:


> Lowe’s has Dewalt 20v brushless drill with 2 batteries and a charger for $100. There are a lot of augers on the market for drills or adaptors for them. Get one that has a stop plate or build one just Incase the drill chuck gets loose. I used a 2 gallon bucket lid on my old one.
> I like the Light flight, but the down side is no handle. Cost around $175 weight is about 4 lbs.
> I’m using an 8” nils with the 20v dewalt... I think I drilled about 40 holes on about 6” of ice before I needed to recharge the 1st battery.
> I will never go back to gas! If the drill goes bad I can get a new one for $100 and I get more use out of it for other things.


That's a pretty good deal on that drill.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

wdf73 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have already read the thread referenced. I guess I should be a bit more specific. When it comes to electric augers /drill. Combos, it is pretty clear that there are a million opinions out there. I would like to hear from the gas auger guys. Has anyone gone from electric to gas or opted to go with a gas auger rather than electric and if so, are you satisfied that was the right choice?
> Also, I noticed the ion for sale. If it is still available, it is a pretty good distance from me.


No one has or will go from electric to gas. Electric drill and k drill. Sure the strike masters and ion electrics are nice, but they are heavy, huge batteries, lots of plastic to get cold and break. Milwaukee drill is as durable as they get and that paired with a k drill is a lightweight, durable ice eating machine

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Smallie12 said:


> You wanna hear from a gas guy, well, I'm a gas guy. Always cracks me up to see guys complain about having to deal with gassing them up as if you have to do it multiple times a trip. You mix up one can and you are good for the season unless you are retired and fish every single day, then what, 2 or 3 cans all year, lol. I've been out 4 times and still have a 1/2 tank of gas and I have the biggest gas auger made that I know of at 71cc and a 10" blade. Did I mention I paid $350 for it 7 years ago and it still looks brand new and I'm still using the original chipper blades that came on it but have a spare set in reserve? Did I mention it started on the first pull today in the brutal wind and cold after sitting in my truck all week? Did I mention that I've done absolutely zero maintenance to this thing and it starts in 2 or 3 pulls after sitting all summer upright in the garage and I don't even burn all the gas out of it and simply leave what is left right in there because I use the oil mix that is recommended that has stabilizers in it? Did I mention I'll never have to buy a battery at nearly the cost of some new augers for this thing? Did I mention that it has the hypercoil pull start system on it which is easy as hell and I have a bad shoulder? Did I mention I've never had a gas leak or anything like that and don't have to worry about keeping my batteries warm, charging them, or running out of juice no matter how many holes I expect to drill or want to drill through any amount of ice? Don't worry about spooking fish either, I've drilled holes and caught fish on a naked jig while checking depth. Last two trips I popped all my holes in my shanty and had a fish on the ice before I baited my 3rd rod last weekend and in less than 5 minutes today. Eskimo makes great gas augers.


You have been lucky. Can't tell you how many times I have seen guys with gas augers out on the ice trying to start their auger. Been there my self! My Jiffy had a small plastic piece on the carb that the adjustment screw went through, somehow it broke off. I was stuck out there with no auger..... Had to buy a new carb for it, at least the new one was metal. Plus, I bumped up against the muffler and burned a hole in my Arctic Armor suit, plus seemed like I was always either smelling like exhaust of gas. I don't worry about any of that since I switched to a drill and auger. I have to admit, I was a little leery switching to electric, but now that I have, there is no way that I will be lugging around a 30 # auger. My whole set up weighs less than 10 pounds, with 2 batteries and I haven't had to use the second battery yet. I loved my gas auger when I got it, but my electric is even better!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Went from a gas auger to a Milwaukee fuel with the handle and k drill....2nd year with it and no way in hell would I ever think about using a gas auger again, or anything I have to pull on to start for that matter..


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

woodie slayer said:


> chasin tales call highland lumber in mio nobody beats their price on milwallee i bought the 2704-2 with 2 batteries an charger thats what kdrill recomended


Super-thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Matt V said:


> You have been lucky. Can't tell you how many times I have seen guys with gas augers out on the ice trying to start their auger. Been there my self! My Jiffy had a small plastic piece on the carb that the adjustment screw went through, somehow it broke off. I was stuck out there with no auger..... Had to buy a new carb for it, at least the new one was metal. Plus, I bumped up against the muffler and burned a hole in my Arctic Armor suit, plus seemed like I was always either smelling like exhaust of gas. I don't worry about any of that since I switched to a drill and auger. I have to admit, I was a little leery switching to electric, but now that I have, there is no way that I will be lugging around a 30 # auger. My whole set up weighs less than 10 pounds, with 2 batteries and I haven't had to use the second battery yet. I loved my gas auger when I got it, but my electric is even better!


Yes, I have been lucky but I also create my own luck by being careful with my auger. It's always sitting tank up and laid down gently on the ice with the powerhead cover I bought for it. I've never had carb issues either and literally have never done a thing to it maintenance wise, not even a new plug. I used to carry my hand drill as back up but that thought doesn't even cross my mind anymore. And no, nobody has ever drilled holes for me as I wouldn't let them, I'd turn and go home first I'm sure when I start having issues I'll be an electric guy, no ill will towards anyone that has them, they are great. Buddy just got one and he likes it. But, as long as my auger keeps treating me as good as it is and I return the favor I'll keep letting her eat ice. My uncle got some electric last year from a well known outfitter, supposed to be great, ended up being new old stock (hence newer and improved versions) or something that he got a good deal on that I found out by doing some research. I watched it drill holes and was severely disappointed as to how under powered it was. I think I could run circles as fast as it was spinning. It would have had a hard time beating a really sharp hand auger of the same size but he thinks it's the cat's ass because he had been drilling by hand. Only drawback to mine is weight but I look at it as getting a workout!


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I love good spirited discussions about augers!


----------



## Night Moves (Jan 28, 2021)

I got a Jiffy E6 Lightning this year and really like it. It has a 10" auger. It replaced an old Jiffy M30 that I had for over 20 years and never had any problems with, so the Jiffy brand is top shelf in my book. The E6 Lightning is built like a tank, cuts fast, the battery lasts forever, and I think they are made in the USA too. I looked at the IONs, but they have a shorter auger that is made of flimsy looking plastic that I was not impressed with. I also looked at the Strike Master 40V, but they are not designed to open up an old hole, so that was a no-no. The drill option was also looked at and I just felt that they would not perform as well with thick ice as the Jiffy. I guess that in 20 years I'll really know if I made the right decision, but so far, so good.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Another vote for ion. Love my 8"! Drills as many holes as I've wanted in a day and still has near full charge. Lightweight, easy to use, doesnt overpower me, and fast!


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Milwaukee model 2803-22 and 5 amp hr. batteries with a 8" k drill hand down. This in combo is the lightest and most versatile I have ever used imho and used them all. The Milwaukee batteries are designed for cold weather use I can drill holes all day long and still have battery life left.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Get a Milwaukee or Makita high torque drill driver 18v brushless. Use an adapter to use an 8" Mora auger. The clam plate and a fancier auger is just a flush of money down the toilet.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> I love good spirited discussions about augers!


Yup, nobody is right, lots of options, what works for a person is all that is needed.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

In my particular case it just made sense. I had a Stikemaster gas auger years ago I had no issues with it.

I am just getting back onto the ice after several years off. I have a nice 6" Nils hand auger.

I have an old Craftsman 19v drill with a 3/8" chuck. Many times I could have used a 1/2" chuck over the years.

So I bought the nice 1/2" Mil fuel drill. And a $40 Kovacs Ice Master adapter and now I am in business

And I dont have a gas auger that I only use a few months out of the year and sitting in my garage someplace the rest of the time. I have a nice new power tool I can use all year long for all kinds of things


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

wdf73 said:


> Yes, the 4 inch can be a bit dicey, although with the size fish I usually catch its not much of a problem!
> I ordered batteries, a plate and extension and will probably try the 4 inch for the rest of the season and check garage sales for a 6 or 8 inch auger next summer


just drill another 4" hole next to your jigging hole for your fish finder....that's what i do


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

perchjerker said:


> In my particular case it just made sense. I had a Stikemaster gas auger years ago I had no issues with it.
> 
> I am just getting back onto the ice after several years off. I have a nice 6" Nils hand auger.
> 
> ...


Do you own a shanty? Do you own a sled and a horde of ice fishing specific poles and tiny jigs? Do you own tip ups, a flasher, or a winter worthy suit? Guess what, I do too and like my gas auger, they serve one purpose and sit around the other 9 months out of the year. I agree, an electric drill can be used year round but I think I've drilled my ice anchors into the ice with my drill nearly the same amount of times it has ever driven a screw into wood And you also have to have a drill for that drill that also sits around most of the year. So I guess what I'm saying here is that using that excuse to me doesn't justify (just yet) the need to replace a perfectly working machine that I love and adore, haha. Same thing as I hear guys complaining about some augers not meant to be able to drill out old holes. I was unaware there was a rule to where you couldn't drill a hole right freaking next to it. It's as if there are no fish 2" away from the other hole. Don't worry, I'll someday be an electric guy too.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey calm down


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha, I'm calm, just saying, I got plenty of seasonal stuff as I'm sure you do too. It sits around and I like looking at it as a reminder to what I last did with it and what I will do with it again soon


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

sure I got tons of it

just dont need anymore lol


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> Hey calm down


have you seen the crappies this guy catches


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

actually yes LOL


----------



## wolf76 (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a gas 10" eskimo that is great. I've used some electric augers with great success as well. it comes down to some key variables. How many holes, how big of a hole are you drilling, thickness of ice, pulling equipment by hand or machine, do you already own a good drill...etc

Even using a regular hand auger is no biggie if the ice is less than 6".

IMO both (gas and electric) are great choices, as long as the blades are sharp

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

stevieblunder said:


> Get a Milwaukee or Makita high torque drill driver 18v brushless. Use an adapter to use an 8" Mora auger. The clam plate and a fancier auger is just a flush of money down the toilet.


One thing about the Clam plate vs the adapter, sometimes the Clam plate is just a little more money. I started with one of the adapters and still have it. It works good, but you also have to have a good removable handle. My first drill setup had a cheap handle, and it wore out.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

7mmsendero said:


> One thing about the Clam plate vs the adapter, sometimes the Clam plate is just a little more money. I started with one of the adapters and still have it. It works good, but you also have to have a good removable handle. My first drill setup had a cheap handle, and it wore out.


I paid $23.00 for a Ice Master adapter. The Clam Plate starts at $80.00 for the non-gearbox model. The side handle on my Makita drill is about 16 inches long because of the high torque it puts out. I really see no way that I could ever break it. I've drilled countless holes without the side handle anyways, although it's not the safest method. The old style Mora isn't as aggresive as my Laser auger so its much easier to handle, just a little slower.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

stevieblunder said:


> I paid $23.00 for a Ice Master adapter. The Clam Plate starts at $80.00 for the non-gearbox model. The side handle on my Makita drill is about 16 inches long because of the high torque it puts out. I really see no way that I could ever break it. I've drilled countless holes without the side handle anyways, although it's not the safest method. The old style Mora isn't as aggresive as my Laser auger so its much easier to handle, just a little slower.


I got my Clam Plate under $40 last year, but I didn't try to buy it during ice season. I think the old style Mora's are the way to go with drills.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

My 6" Nils with the power point head will suck you down the hole. I have to pull up on it once its started


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I used my Hitachi 1/2" brushless for several years now. I just broke the side handle for the 2nd time. Got another on order. Hitachi chuck wouldn't stay tight on anything anymore, and the hammer function wouldn't stay locked in. Took some stim money and got the Milwaukee M18 Fuel drill/hammer. Little pricy, but that little thing is a beast. I got an adapter for the 5.0 LI battery that gives me 12v output to run my helix, and a USB port to charge any USB device. I have to find another auger drill adapter for my auger. Snapped the one I had off last night. It seems like every trip out I'm busting something else.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, here it is. I tried it yesterday and it works like a charm! Definitely will be going with a bigger auger when I get a chance, but until then it's awesome. 
The drill is an old Hitachi that I have had for years. I ordered two 5ah batteries for under 60 bucks on Amazon. The clam plate and extension came to around 100 bucks from Clam. 
BTW, I know a lot of people consider the plate to be an extra and unnecessary investment, but I wouldn't want to be without it. It is an awesome piece of equipment in my books.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Took several.years to get here, but I put my 8" gas auger on marketplace yesterday and watched it ride off into the sunset an hour ago. I ordered an adapter for my 6"Lazer and will pick up a drill next time I get to HD.


----------

